# Win a Giant Fun-Kin + Other Stuff



## St0ney (Oct 1, 2007)

*CONTEST / DRAWING*

*Contest Brought to you by Stoneykins.com and Fun-Kins Ltd.*

Contest Open to ALL Stoneykins Forum Members.
Not a Forum Member - Register it's Free
http://tinyurl.com/q3mkwcn

One Winner - Prizes Total a $300 Value!

How to Enter
- Just Reply to this Post on the Forum !
http://tinyurl.com/n43867n

Only One Entry/Reply Per Forum Member

How is the Winner Picked?
Names will be Placed in a Fun-Kin, and Whomever Name is Picked Wins it ALL!

What's the Prize (s) ?
1. A Giant Olton Funkin. Size H-28 IN / W-20 IN (Sells for $150.00 + Shipping)
2. 600 Stoneykins Pattern Credits.
3. Plus a $50.00 Visa Gift Card

Contest Ends OCT 20th, 2014 at Midnight (Eastern Standard Time)


*Here's a Photo of the Fun-Kin Olton*









Good Luck to ALL

St0ney


----------



## St0ney (Oct 1, 2007)

Guys, I had server Issues last night
I just paid to have my site moved to a dedicated Server, During the Move, the Site went down...
Host got it Back - UP and running, but in the process - I lost (2) Full Days of Data...

If you entered the contest, Please Check that your post/entry is intact..
If not Please Repost...

Sorry - But there's no way for me to get this data back...

St0ney


----------

